# Halloween in Nola



## deleted user (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey whos gonna be hanging out in Nola this Halloween? I know a few of you guys from the jamboree are gonna be down there, just wonder what's good. I'll be party down that way so if you wanna hang out I'll be around


----------



## Tude (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been reading a few people heading there for the Halloween lately. Try doing a search on that for Halloween - bet you get a few hits. Have you ever been there for that? I imagine it would be fun - just be on the careful side. AND LOTS OF PICS please.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 11, 2015)

Yea Iv seen a good bit about Nola Halloween already but figured I'd make a post for a more organized consenseis. 
And for sure, still trying to figure out what to go as, my roommate is going as the guy from the breakfast club, so going with some kind of 80s theme haha


----------



## NatashaVelvet (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll be there !


----------



## deleted user (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome, I'll pm you when it gets closer to Halloween


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Oct 12, 2015)

Darn, late to the party. I'll be there Decemeber 1st!


----------



## exeb75 (Oct 19, 2015)

Will be driving down there shortly. Here's my link if anyone needs a ride
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/boulder-headed-east-then-nola-for-hallows-eve.25645/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2015)

did anyone meet up in nola for halloween? i'm curious to hear some aftermath stories!


----------



## deleted user (Nov 14, 2015)

I tried but nobody was around, meet some kids out there and drank gin and kinda bounced around as a dead construction worker. Nothing too exciting but not bad


----------

